# Which Australian university would you recommend to a friend?



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

There are so many top grade universities in Australia that it can be difficult to pick the right one. If you had to recommend an Australian university to a friend which one would it be and why?


----------



## Ephestion (Apr 21, 2013)

None. It is better to be educated outside of Australia before you arrive. Otherwise the prospect of employment is lower. The majority of large business and even the health industry are properties of foreign investors like UK, USA.


----------



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi Ephestion

I was under the impression that the Australian government is making a big play for overseas students who will hopefully stay on and work in Australia? 

The authorities have invested an enormous amount of money in University education facilities and have a growing number of overseas student swap arrangements in place. I also thought that Australian Universities were among the best ranked in the world?

Regards,


Mark


----------



## connaust (Jul 23, 2009)

*Which University*

Rather than which university it could be which university is in the preferred location and can offer study to enable graduates to achieve their career plan.

If doing a master it should include a minor research thesis that you can use to market yourelf.

Further, many TAFE and private colleges offer degrees too, often with more practical focus, and much smaller class size.

The Australian Government Job Outlook website offers a lot of information on career options, descriptions opportunities etc.


----------

